# New tools



## Sparky3693 (Aug 27, 2018)

Looking to get into the electrical field and doing my research on tools. Anyone out there using Stanley? Good. Bad. Etc. 

Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Homeowner grade, but whatever fits your current budget is better than nothing.

What tools, in particular, are under consideration?

Traditionally electricians go toward Klein, Knipex, Wiha. Fords vs Chevy.


----------



## Sparky3693 (Aug 27, 2018)

As far as their linesman's, cutters etc. I saw they have a 6 in 1 linesman's that look pretty good. Just appealing for the price considering I'm the kinda guy thatll probably misplace them!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sparky3693 said:


> As far as their linesman's, cutters etc. I saw they have a 6 in 1 linesman's that look pretty good. Just appealing for the price considering I'm the kinda guy thatll probably misplace them!


I’m always dubious of “in one” tools. Homeowner grade linemans always seem “half sized”. You want full 9” linemans pliers for electrical work. That generally means Klein.

Oh, and learn to keep better track of your stuff.


----------



## Sparky3693 (Aug 27, 2018)

Ya still working on that keeping track of stuff. Stanley's got 9in linesman's. We'll see how they work out


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For 12 bucks, it’s worth the experiment.

Have you been given a tool list by anyone?


----------



## Sparky3693 (Aug 27, 2018)

Yeah local Union here has a list. Basic pliers, cutters, channel locks, screwdrivers etc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You’re a strange one. Ask a question about something you’ve already got your mind made up on and give vague responses to direct questions. Best of luck to you.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Sparky3693 said:


> As far as their linesman's, cutters etc. I saw they have a 6 in 1 linesman's that look pretty good. Just appealing for the price considering I'm the kinda guy thatll probably misplace them!


 Maybe your first purchase should be bags. That makes it easier to keep track of stuff.
No, I don't have a particular type in mind, but remember, the bigger they are, the heavier they get over time.
Or, you could tie rubber bands to the handles.
And, how about taking some time to fill out your profile?


----------



## Sparky3693 (Aug 27, 2018)

You're pretty strange yourself. Have a nice day buddy


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

Sparky3693 said:


> Ya still working on that keeping track of stuff. Stanley's got 9in linesman's. We'll see how they work out


Maybe if you pay $60 dollars for a pair instead of 10, you’ll have a little more luck keeping track of them. Just a thought.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have used Stanley 100Plus screwdrivers for years. No complaints. Their better quality tapes (Fatmax) not bad either.
Back many years ago anything Stanley made was first class. Not the case now just like a lot of other companies that export jobs for the sake of profit. 
LC


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> *Maybe your first purchase should be bags*. That makes it easier to keep track of stuff.
> No, I don't have a particular type in mind, but remember, the bigger they are, the heavier they get over time.
> Or, you could tie rubber bands to the handles.
> And, how about taking some time to fill out your profile?


Should he start putting money away for his future orthopedic needs for his, hips and spine?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sparky3693 said:


> Ya still working on that keeping track of stuff. Stanley's got 9in linesman's. We'll see how they work out


Keep your linemans and 10-in-1 in your back pocket all the time and your wiggy in the other back pocket.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Milwaukee linesman's are good for the price. Chanellock is good. Stanley makes good tape measures, that's about it (and basics like squares, etc.).


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Milwaukee linesman's are good for the price. Chanellock is good. Stanley makes good tape measures, that's about it (and basics like squares, etc.).


Stanley makes the best flat bars, great pry bars, razor knives, punches, and chisels.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Stanley has some decent tools yet. The pliers are not their decent ones. 

Like so many brands, the stuff they made before they made everything might still be pretty good. The crap they're having made in some Chinese trash factory, and branding with their formerly-good name - that stuff you do not want.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

As far as losing track of tools - that's something to chuckle about when you're hanging pictures around the house, not funny at work. If you can't keep track of your stuff at work you're just not going to be an effective worker.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Stanley has some decent tools yet. The pliers are not their decent ones.
> 
> Like so many brands, the stuff they made before they made everything might still be pretty good. The crap they're having made in some Chinese trash factory, and branding with their formerly-good name - that stuff you do not want.


Up until the 70s-80s they made some awesome woodworking tools.

Their antique planes and stuff brings some excellent auction prices.

I wouldn't pay a dime for their new walmart quality screwdrivers and pliers.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Stanley linesman’s are garbage, that’s why they are cheap. You need to invest in a good set as they are your most important tool.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I lost a pair of 440's the other day. Somebody likely borrowed them, but I don't cry over losing channellock, they're just a great value for the quality. Just buy another pair or break out the $12" knipex cobras$ out of retirement.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Channellock linemans, made in USA, first rate quality, at $21.77 priced lower than some of the junk: 

https://www.amazon.com/Channellock-369-2-Inch-Leverage-Linesman/dp/B00004SBD6


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

For $33.70 you can get a good set of linemans and a good set of channellocks, you won't find much better a deal on quality tools: 

https://www.amazon.com/Channellock-GS-10-2-Piece-Plier-Set/dp/B004WQZW9W


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Words of advice
1.We all should buy American First
That is not necrssarly made for a American company in china but was actually touched during by American hands during the assembly process.
We cannot expect an American worker to hire us if we woln't buy the things that they make.
Nothing upsets me more on this subject than seeing on a product ( Jones manufacturing quality sence 1878 Somewhere USA made in china)
2. I don't have a problem with buying Canada or Europe . Those people will enjoy the fruits if their labor.
3. Mexico I will buy from them but I don't it is going to get much better for them unless they live in certain areas along the Rio Grand.
4. No country of orgin. The marketing company is so ashamed of where it is made they dont want you to know.
5. Free people. For the most part a good choice those people too will enjoy the fruits of theri labors.
6. china. only if I have to.
7. Taiwan Yes I do not proud of it ether
8. Vietnam NEVER NEVER NEVER knowingly.
9. India,Thailand Not impressed with them eather.
10. In general don't buy from a country that you would not want to work in.

And now you know my thoughts on America's trading partners.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> 7. Taiwan Yes I do not proud of it ether
> 8. Vietnam NEVER NEVER NEVER knowingly.



Taiwan and Vietnam are regarded as world class manufacturers in terms of quality. In fact, I would readily pick something made in those countries over China any day of the week. This is why you see a lot of high grade stuff coming from there now and not your run of the mill garbage that comes from China.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Beware of any "DeWalt" hand tool, it's just a Stanley tool with the DeWalt name on it which has been the case ever since Stanley and B&D merged.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Sparky3693 said:


> You're pretty strange yourself. Have a nice day buddy



How about filling out your profile buddy.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

What you are saying about Vietnam might be true but I am old enough to remember the Vietnam War. Just cannot buy anything made in Vietnam.
LC


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> For $33.70 you can get a good set of linemans and a good set of channellocks, you won't find much better a deal on quality tools:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Channellock-GS-10-2-Piece-Plier-Set/dp/B004WQZW9W


I don't remember if I ever owned 430's. 420's are good for most small things in tight spaces, and 440's are as big as you get that will still reasonably fit in your pocket. You can tighten 1.5" stuff and maybe even some 2". 430's, meh. They even just feel odd in the hand to me.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

Knipex or channellock linemans, knipex cobras, channellock diagonals, picquic sixpac screwdriver, Klein 6 or 7 in one nut driver. Some wrenches and sockets/ratchet, or adjustable wrench. A demo screwdriver and a decent hammer. And a good tape measure (I like my Milwaukee). Other things like a square or folding rule are good to have... 

Don't buy junk unless you're going to drop the trade in a year. Buy quality tools and keep track of them. Except for wrenches and such... I just buy pittsburgh or husky... They work well and have lasted me years.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Should he start putting money away for his future orthopedic needs for his, hips and spine?


Nah, I just sling mine over the handles of the wheelchair. Now if I could only keep the front wheels on the ground, it wouldn't be so difficult going up stairs. Ladders are out of the question.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Nah, I just sling mine over the handles of the wheelchair. Now if I could only keep the front wheels on the ground, it wouldn't be so difficult going up stairs. Ladders are out of the question.


Learn from the old war horses that came before you, the ones that have arthritis, knee, hip, and spine problems.

Work smarter not harder.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Learn from the old war horses that came before you, the ones that have arthritis, knee, hip, and spine problems.
> 
> Work smarter not harder.


I haven't worn bags in years, slows me down. But I alway's have them with me. Right on my utility cart.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> I haven't worn bags in years, slows me down. But I alway's have them with me. Right on my utility cart.


That is the best place for them.

Too many guys here seem to think that an electrician needs to look like a pack mule when on the job!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That is the best place for them.
> 
> Too many guys here seem to think that an electrician needs to look like a pack mule when on the job!


I haven't worked in a month. Now even work boots seem heavy.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Learn from the old war horses that came before you, the ones that have arthritis, knee, hip, and spine problems.
> 
> Work smarter not harder.


Look what I bought, Unca Mech. Every time I use it, I will think of you. Made in America too  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I haven't worked in a month. Now even work boots seem heavy.


Buy better boots!

The new 'sneaker' types are light and very comfortable.

I use military for winter and Timberland Pros for summer/warm months.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Look what I bought, Unca Mech. Every time I use it, I will think of you. Made in America too  .


Making me proud there junior!

Good show old boy!

I use the one without internal pockets for lugging parts/supplies around.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Making me proud there junior!
> 
> Good show old boy!
> 
> I use the one without internal pockets for lugging parts/supplies around.


When I grow up I wanna be just like you!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> When I grow up I wanna be just like you!


You know you could do far worse?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Look what I bought, Unca Mech. Every time I use it, I will think of you. Made in America too  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you going to do with that?

I think I'll buy a new systainer for my collection 










or maybe for $4.00 Canadian a ...










Still the Klein bag looks pretty pro. :biggrin: 

I'm thinking you just want to get on the good side of the USA boys here :smile:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

99cents said:


> Look what I bought, Unca Mech. Every time I use it, I will think of you. Made in America too  .


Did Canada put a tariff on Klein bags?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> What you are saying about Vietnam might be true but I am old enough to remember the Vietnam War. Just cannot buy anything made in Vietnam.
> LC


I certainly get that. But modern day China is really no better than Vietnam on the scale of freedom and we are inundated with products from China now, to the point of no return.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

TGGT said:


> Did Canada put a tariff on Klein bags?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Hey, if Unca Mech says it's a good bag, it's a good bag. That's good enough for me  .


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

All of these fancy bags and back pacts are fine but at the end of the day it is just hard to beat a 5 or 6 gallon bucket with a wooden lid that you can sit on.
I have set many an hour on a bucket both working and babysitting contractors
plus carried my tools around . And a lot cheaper than a bag or a back pack.

LC


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That is the best place for them.
> 
> Too many guys here seem to think that an electrician needs to look like a pack mule when on the job!


 Hey.....I resemble that remark. On a "busy day" I load that thing down, I look like a homeless guy. Ladders, wire, conduit, MC, benders, fixtures, boxes, connectors, water jug, and of course, the old bag(s).
All I need is a caddy. Been doing a lot of TI's lately.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Hey.....I resemble that remark. On a "busy day" I load that thing down, I look like a homeless guy. Ladders, wire, conduit, MC, benders, fixtures, boxes, connectors, water jug, and of course, the old bag(s).
> All I need is a caddy. Been doing a lot of TI's lately.


I'm sure your doc, chiropractor, and beneficiary of your will are all glad you work like that.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> All of these fancy bags and back pacts are fine but at the end of the day it is just hard to beat a 5 or 6 gallon bucket with a wooden lid that you can sit on.
> I have set many an hour on a bucket both working and babysitting contractors
> plus carried my tools around . And a lot cheaper than a bag or a back pack.
> 
> LC


That's why I have a folding stool in the truck. Used it today trimming out a basement reno. Perfect height for receptacles.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm set on the $5 Husky tool tray. You can spend $200 on veto bags or backpacks if you want, but I'll never buy another tool bag ever again with the tool tray system. So thanks Hacky.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I'm set on the $5 Husky tool tray. You can spend $200 on veto bags or backpacks if you want, but I'll never buy another tool bag ever again with the tool tray system. So thanks Hacky.


It all depends on the task at hand my friend.

I'd like to see you climb a cell tower or 30' roof ladder carrying that tray.

Or have everything you need fit in it to rebuild a blower motor assembly in a huge air handler or similar task.

Don't get me wrong I most often used the Veto bags to keep tools organized in the van and took what I needed inside the job in a canvas bucket or tool tray or other container but at times you need way more tools to get the job done.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm sure your doc, chiropractor, and beneficiary of your will are all glad you work like that.


 Who works? I just push it around all day, keeps the boss off my back.
Ahhhhh, just kidding, I work...................sometimes. I'm just getting too old for this siht. But still not under a doctors care, yet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Who works? I just push it around all day, keeps the boss off my back.
> Ahhhhh, just kidding, I work...................sometimes. I'm just getting too old for this siht. But still not under a doctors care, *yet*.


Yup!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It all depends on the task at hand my friend.
> 
> I'd like to see you climb a cell tower or 30' roof ladder carrying that tray.
> 
> ...


True. I was speaking for what I do which is resi and the occasional small commercial job. I have experimented with tons of different systems over the years - duffells, buckets, totes - you name it, and this is the best system I've settled on. Obviously those highly specialized tasks you mentioned demand a particular type of bag. But for run of mill, daily tasks - the tool tray is awesome.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> True. I was speaking for what I do which is resi and the occasional small commercial job. I have experimented with tons of different systems over the years - duffells, buckets, totes - you name it, and this is the best system I've settled on. Obviously those highly specialized tasks you mentioned demand a particular type of bag. *But for run of mill, daily tasks - the tool tray is awesome.*


I agree with you on that.

I've done tower work, bucket/lift work, and a lot of jobs that the distance from the truck was significant and have found you need more than one means to store and transport your tools and equipment practically for the task at hand.

My underlying point is no one system works perfectly for every job.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> For 12 bucks, it’s worth the experiment.
> 
> Have you been given a tool list by anyone?


Few bucks more and you can buy Channellock brand. Made in USA. :smile:


----------

